
[Show HN] Pixelcheetah – Analytics Using HTTP Requests - forum301
Hey hackers, look what I&#x27;ve built!<p>Few months ago I needed an address I can send requests to and have the requests saved in a database I can run SQL queries on.<p>When I haven&#x27;t found something like that online I decided to build Pixelcheetah.<p>Pixelcheetah allows you to track anything by making HTTP requests to your pixel address. The query parameters are mapped to database columns and you get full SQL access to your data.<p>It&#x27;s already being used by a few performance marketing companies (as tracking with a pixel is what they need).<p>It&#x27;s completely serverless so it doesn&#x27;t experience downtime and it can scale endlessly (100B&#x2F;day is the highest so far).<p>Hope you find it as useful as I do, I&#x27;d love to get your feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pixelcheetah.com&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Next time use "Show HN:" instead of "[Show HN]" to enable a little of magic in
the site, like appearing in the "show" tab.

(Wait a few days and repost. A few repost are ok here, but don't abuse the
repost option.)

Make the "First million calls per month are free" more visible. It looks like
a unmeaningful comment above de $29 plan, until you read it. (Don't expect
users to read your text.) Perhaps use two columns, one for the "free" plan and
one for the "$29" plan.

